# Wo bekomme ich eine Orkwaffe bei Gothic 2 her.



## IamKing (23. März 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade angefangen Gothic 2 zu spielen doch nun brauche ich eine Orkwaffe und bin zu schwach um einen Ork zu besiegen. 
Kann man die den niergenst finden?  

lg IamKing


----------



## Lord_Rancor (23. März 2005)

IamKing am 23.03.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe gerade angefangen Gothic 2 zu spielen doch nun brauche ich eine Orkwaffe und bin zu schwach um einen Ork zu besiegen.
> Kann man die den niergenst finden?
> 
> lg IamKing



Wenn du zum Stadttor beim Marktplatz rausgehst, dann links, nicht den Weg hochgehen, sondern unten zwischen den Hecken findest du eine Höhle an der Felswand, in der afaik ein Orkschwert rumliegt oder zumindest von einfacheren Gener bewacht wird...


----------



## pro-tester (23. März 2005)

ja genau musst aber gut gucken ist leicht zu übersehen! Wenn du diesen Auftrag ganz zuerst erledigst sind die Gegner dort aber auch zu schwer also rein in die Höhle Waffe nehmen und dann nix wie zurück zur Stadt Harald freut sich!

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## BattleWarrior (23. März 2005)

pro-tester am 23.03.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau musst aber gut gucken ist leicht zu übersehen! Wenn du diesen Auftrag ganz zuerst erledigst sind die Gegner dort aber auch zu schwer also rein in die Höhle Waffe nehmen und dann nix wie zurück zur Stadt Harald freut sich!
> 
> gruß Pro- tester



oder du tötest einen ork 
raus aus der stadt richtung anfangsturm und gleich nach der brücke rechts da kommt nach ein paar wölfen und fliegen ein ork ...
aber vorsicht da ist auch ein schatten.. (wie hieß das ding noch mal? solange nicht mehr gespielt ^^)


----------



## LeRoyr (23. März 2005)

IamKing am 23.03.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe gerade angefangen Gothic 2 zu spielen doch nun brauche ich eine Orkwaffe und bin zu schwach um einen Ork zu besiegen.
> Kann man die den niergenst finden?



oder du gehst nach dem Südtor 20m rechts den steilen Hügel hoch in die Höhle. Den Ork musst du nur noch zur Stadtwache locken


----------



## ork1234 (23. März 2005)

LeRoyr am 23.03.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> IamKing am 23.03.2005 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehst zu Boster dem Bogner, der Fordert 6 Wolfsfelle. Dann gehst du zum Jäger Bartok, der in Cargons Schänke sitzt und für 50 Gold mit dir Gagen geht. Am Ende der Jagt steht ein Orkspäher den Bartok niederschiest. Du nimmst seine Waffe, ziehst den Wölfen das Fell ab und Harad und Bosper sind glücklich.


----------



## checker4u (23. März 2005)

IamKing am 23.03.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe gerade angefangen Gothic 2 zu spielen doch nun brauche ich eine Orkwaffe und bin zu schwach um einen Ork zu besiegen.
> Kann man die den niergenst finden?
> 
> lg IamKing



Es gibt auch eine Ork-Waffe zu kaufen. Auf dem Bauernhof, bei den Söldnern.
Wie hieß gleich der Händler....  ich komm nicht mehr drauf....
Auf jeden Fall gibt es dort eine zu kaufen...


----------

